# New alloy wheels protection how to and recommendations



## Chady (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi all,

I have had to buy some new wheels,

So can I have some recommendations please?

Was thinking g technique c5 ( I think they call it that). As I've herd good things.

If so how do you apply it? Never done it before and really don't want to **** it up! Still crying at the amount I have spent!

These are the wheels I have coming -










Many thanks

Jamie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've just done my new wheels (warranty replacements) with Carpro DLUX. Very happy with the results. Plus I have easily enough to do all the trim on my car (30ml for a bit under £30 if you use the DW discount).


----------



## Chady (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks I will have a look how long is it meant to last? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice set of wheels chaddy, on what car are they going on?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

C5 is great, I've had it on mine for over a year and still going strong

This thread has everything you need on how to apply gtechniq products :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212121

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have just put c5 on my new wheels and have washed them a few times now and have noticed a huge difference,it just slips right off instead of being ground on


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Look on YouTube for it and there are videos on how to apply it,very easy to do


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Chady said:


> Thanks I will have a look how long is it meant to last?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least a year if not longer, apparently.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chady (Dec 31, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Nice set of wheels chaddy, on what car are they going on?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chady (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks all appreciate it all I'll get the c5 and let you know how I get on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chady (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi all again wheels came and the c5, 

Some people mention a quick wipe down with panel wipe (I can understand why) 

I have some pure alcohol (forgot the technical name). Could I use that? 

If so would I use it neat or should I dilute it?? 

Thanks Jamie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd use a panel wipe. You could use the alcohol you have (most probably isopropyl alcohol or IPA) but it won't necessarily remove any wax or heavy grease that may be present, even in trace amounts, on the wheels.


----------



## Chady (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok thanhs it is isopropyl I have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chady (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Chady said:


> Ok thanhs it is isopropyl I have
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dilute it by 50/50 that will do fine:thumb:


----------



## Chady (Dec 31, 2015)

All done!

Thanks for every ones help.

What do you recon??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Sorry but I prefer the originals don't like the new ones but that is only my 2 pence worth


----------



## Chady (Dec 31, 2015)

I do wish I could have had the mercades badge in the middle but I can live with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I like it mate, I think they actually look better than the original ones you had on as it adds a bit more colour with the machined alloy. 

My C5 is still going strong after 20 months!!!

Gonz.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I like them much better than the first set shown, blends better with the car imo. Another good coating to have a look at if your wish to try something else is carbon collective platinum wheels.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow what a difference. That car looked awesome before, now it looks awful. 

Should have just had the originals refurbed, never mind if your happy.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I like them much better than the first set shown, blends better with the car imo. Another good coating to have a look at if your wish to try something else is carbon collective platinum wheels.


I think you will find that Carbon collective platinum wheels is the same as C5 but in a different bottle.

Gonz


----------



## Chady (Dec 31, 2015)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I like them much better than the first set shown, blends better with the car imo. Another good coating to have a look at if your wish to try something else is carbon collective platinum wheels.


Thanks no I got the C5 in the end and used that.

Went on ok as well.

Yes herd about carbon collective as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chady (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks all something else to look at apart from fireworks!

Some like them some don't. 

But that was all ways going to happen. 

I was unsure where I ordered them and still unsure when they arrived. 

But when they were on the car I was actually quite pleased. 

Choosing wheels is a nightmare though round and round in circles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll be honest here, it's not the wheels, but the colour.

For me, black when on a black car just get lost. It becomes really hard to figure where the car stops and the wheels start.....a black car really for me, should have silver wheels.

In the same vein, dark wheels on a light car works but white wheels on a white car wouldn't.

Still, if you're happy, thats all that matters.


----------

